

Ask YC: crowdfiltering business case - pibefision

NewsYC, Digg, Reddit are top of the top crowdfiltering services, and I think that they get more visits because they are designed to bring change/news more often than a regular blog.<p>Also, the final result it's better news for the visitor.<p>Do you have more information about this pattern?<p>I'm building an engine to run sites like this, with the same features that reddit or digg has, and would like to put it in production soon, but need research about how benefits a community to put a site like this online.
======
skmurphy
Think about allowing multiple existing communities to run their own local
crowdfilter as an add on to an existing website. The single sites grow and end
up with "lowest common denominator" issues. You don't mention slashdot, but
they did a lot right early.

------
sammyo
Be sure to implement an oust_trolls method.

